# 65 gallon "Rainforest Edge" paludarium



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

that's amazing. what's your lighting system? and oh, don't cover the anubias nana's rhizome that way. it will die.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

sweet setup. Where are the animals?
ditto on the buried rhibozome.


----------



## Jamez (Jul 27, 2007)

Awesome setup.


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

slick!!i just saw this on dendroboard.com too. i just got some darts and already i want to make my 90gal into a vivarium, nice work


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Definelty sweet. nice job.


----------



## octopus44 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nicely done. What kind of wood is that in the dry area? It's great to see other people from New Orleans and the surrounding area on here!


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Like i said on dendroboard, awesome setup.

Tell me if your amazonicus start breeding, i'm gonna start a viv for them soon.


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nice paladarium! 
I would love to see some more shots of your frogs on the plants etc.

Can you mix those frogs with newts?


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Very nice Tj, great job and awesome pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TjHallock (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys! I'm also thinking of adding 10 cardinal tetras as well. Here are shots of the frogs... they were taken from the old vivarium. I'll have to take some new ones soon.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice amys.Very nice pics too.

So where do you buy in on the amazonicus vs red vent deal?

I've been looking for a 30 cube for some.

Have yours bred yet?


----------



## TjHallock (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey guys. I haven't been on too much lately due to school and some PC problems. However, I was finally able to d/l PS and got some updated photos of the paludarium. I decided to re-design the aquatic portion since the last photos were taken, so here is the big shabang.


----------



## TjHallock (Dec 2, 2005)

Here's a photo of the "river" with some of the inhabitants in it. I now have 4 blue rams, 2 cory cats, 3 ottos, 2 hatchet fish and 3 bamboo filter shrimp. I bought the shrimp to help filter some of the debris from the land.


----------



## nellis (Oct 27, 2005)

Looking very nice. I especially like the tree trunk area with the magnolia leaves. Very clean yet natural looking.

-Nate


----------



## screename (Dec 8, 2004)

THIS is how a paludarium should be done. I dont know. I really like the old setup with the sandy bottom too! They both look magnificent though. Great job!


----------

